# Stool in Colon Diagnosis



## fjones10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Is there a diagnosis code for stool in colon?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 10, 2009)

*stool in colon*

That would depend, is it impaction or constipation?  I would get clarification.


----------



## fjones10 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Gastroentrololgy*

I have another question...what is the cpt code for cystoscopy, cystoscopy with retrograde pyleogram, cystoscopy with stent removal,  and cystoscopy with stone basketing with stone extraction.

I used code for cystoscopy 52000, for cystoscopy with retrograde pyleogram=52005, code for cystoscopy with stent removal=52310, and cystoscopy with stone basketing and with stone extraction=52352....is this correct.


----------

